# [Risolto] USB... smaterializzate tutte le periferiche

## Ciccio Bueo

stavo lavorando sul kernel per cercare di far funzionare il bluetooth, ma devo aver cannato qualcosa, non mi vede più nessuna periferica usb...

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB 

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

```

```
 # lspci | grep USB

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01
```

ma sedigito lsusb... non mi dà nulla, se attacco e ristacco le periferiche usb, dmesg non dice assolutamente nulla...

mmm... cosa mi sono perso?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Sat Sep 17, 2005 6:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zUgLiO

Controlla che i moduli siano caricati..io aggiornando udev ho ottenuto che alcuni moduli nn vengono + caricati in automatico..

----------

## CarloJekko

prova a fare 

modprobe usbcore

modprobe ohci_hcd

ed uno fra questi due

modprobe ehci_hcd

modprobe uhci_hcd

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ummm...

```
homeserver ~ # modprobe usbcore

FATAL: Module usbcore not found.

homeserver ~ # modprobe ohci_hcd

FATAL: Module ohci_hcd not found.

homeserver ~ # modprobe ehci_hcd

homeserver ~ # modprobe uhci_hcd

FATAL: Module uhci_hcd not found.

homeserver ~ #

```

e si che li ho messi nel kernel...

----------

## CarloJekko

questo è il problema...

Ti dò un consiglio... ricompila il kernel, dando prima il comando make mrproper

----------

## gutter

Sembra che hai il supporto ad USB monolitico nel kernel. Hai provato a metterlo come modulo?

```
CONFIG_USB=m
```

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

nessun miglioramento... ho dato un make mrproper e configurato l'usb come modulo, ma nulla.... mmmmmmmm ora guardo il bios un attimo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT, confermo, è il bios, non so cosa cavolo devo aver provato, ma avevo tolto la gestione degli irq delle periferiche usb... scusatemi...   :Embarassed: 

----------

